# A study of people with depersonalization disorder and their way to get help and understanding of their symptoms.



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is a publication of a study based on interviews and also this site of people with depersonalization. It looks into their way of finding out the condition for their symptoms, interaction with healthcare professionals who do not understand them and the frustrations it gives. The author of the study was active on this site and he interviewed me in 2017. I am also quoted under another name. 



Sci-Hub | Diagnostic slippage: Medical uncertainty and engaged patienthood in the case of atypical disorders. Social Science & Medicine, 280, 114054 | 10.1016/j.socscimed.2021.114054


----------



## Liv (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi, 

Would you mind sending the link again? It says the site can't be reached


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Liv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind sending the link again? It says the site can't be reached


The original texts is only accessible though a pay-site. The link is into a pirate-site that copies those texts called Sci-Hub: removing barriers in the way of science. It can be that your provider have blocked the access to the site. Try to find a sci-hub connection that is not blocked and put this into the search. Redirecting


----------

